# can we still get ehv zilla controllers?



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Manzaninta Micro is building and selling the Zilla line of controlers. There is a price for the Z1k-HV of $2675 but it is labeled 72-300 volts. And then in the spec sheet it says 800 amps at 400 volts. There is also the Z2K-EHV model which is labeled 72-348 volts. The spec sheet says 1600 amps at 400 volts. There is a note that says they are not suggesting exceeding 375 volts at this time on the EHV models. This unit lists for $5075.

Z2K link at Manzanita


----------



## timk225 (Sep 19, 2014)

I know I'm new to EV's and maybe I just don't get it yet, but what the HELL makes this controller worth $2600 to $5000 dollars ?!?!?!

Are we paying for the name brand, like with anything from Apple?

I'm sure a controller needs some special components to handle loads up to 1000 amps at 150-300 volts, but $2600? Come on now!

I will definitely be buying USED on the controller! I'll have an electrician wire in a couple industrial high load emergency cutoff switches where I can reach them easily in case the controller decides to go to 100% runaway on me.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

timk225 said:


> I know I'm new to EV's and maybe I just don't get it yet, but what the HELL makes this controller worth $2600 to $5000 dollars ?!?!?!


The problem is numbers being made and demand. If there were a hundred thousand of these being sold per year and there was heavy competition from another company making a hundred thousand a year you would probably see the price come down to under a thousand dollars. It is not easy to make a controller that will hold together at 2000 amps and not cheap to make one that will do 2000 amps at 400 volts. Give it a few more years of power electronics improvements though....


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

timk225 said:


> I know I'm new to EV's and maybe I just don't get it yet, but what the HELL makes this controller worth $2600 to $5000 dollars ?!?!?!...


Well I can't speak for Manzanita Micro/Zilla, but I can tell you we only sell about 100 Soliton controllers per year (down from a high of ~140) so motor controllers for DIY EVs are clearly a very specialized/niche product. 

And given that, for example, Apple sold something like 150M iPhones in 2013 and yet commands a gross profit on each one of as much as 68%, it is reasonable to expect that a product sold in the 100's per year would need a much higher gross margin to justify its manufacturer (that said, our gross margin is a rather pitiful 45%, give or take +/-20 percentage points depending on the vagaries and woes of small-time manufacturing).


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

timk225 said:


> I know I'm new to EV's and maybe I just don't get it yet, but what the HELL makes this controller worth $2600 to $5000 dollars ?!?!?!
> 
> Are we paying for the name brand, like with anything from Apple?


You are mostly paying for very high power electronics in a compact package. The top of the line Z2k-EHV controller has the potential to feed 800 horsepower (about 600 kW) to an electric motor, if your batteries can do it. It can shove more power to a motor than what's available from 10 typical homes in the USA. Speed costs, how fast do you want to go?

I don't want to go that fast, so I have a $2000 Zilla. But I put it in a 1200 lb. car.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I just had my HV 2K Zilla updated from an HV to an EHV. Was inexpensive and they turned it around very quickly.

MO


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> I just had my HV 2K Zilla updated from an HV to an EHV. Was inexpensive and they turned it around very quickly.


Does anybody know if this can be done to a HV 1K?


----------



## Vanquizor (Nov 17, 2009)

Not sure, but I can tell you I've requested a price quote for a new z1kehv and been waiting for a month now. I'm afraid they may use unicorn tears in that one though...


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I would say yes, they acted like it was a normal procedure.

I called the main office number and spoke with Jeanette, they are very pleasant people to work with.

I sent both the hairball and the power section in, they updated and tested.

MO


----------

